
Google: 'We all have to invent the wheel' - the state and future of Web security - gibsonf1
http://news.com.com/Google+We+all+have+to+invent+the+wheel/2009-1002_3-6189397.html
======
brlewis
FTA: "One benefit of Web applications is that patching is much easier than
traditional PC or server applications. Fixes don't need to be tested on
multiple versions of an operating system, as Google knows exactly what its
infrastructure is."

Isn't testing fixes on multiple JavaScript engines essentially the same thing?

